
Learning Combinatorial Optimization Algorithms Over Graphs - eref
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.01665
======
_raoulcousins
Source code (work in progress?) for the algorithm is available at first
author's github [https://github.com/Hanjun-Dai](https://github.com/Hanjun-Dai)

